# Need info on Colnago Crystal



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

I need some information on Colnago's Crystal. Where did fall in the line up? was it between the technos and MXL? How did it ride? The tubes aren't fluted like a MXL nad they aren't small like the Technos so i think it was desgned for a heavy rider. i think it was discontinued in 1999.


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

The Colnago Crystal was discontinued in 1999.

It was made from Columbus Brain OS tubing, which was perfect for larger frames that need to be strong and stiff, and also for steel cyclecross bikes.

You are correct in that it fit right in between the MXL, and the Technos.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

IcemanYQQ said:


> The Colnago Crystal was discontinued in 1999.
> 
> It was made from Columbus Brain OS tubing, which was perfect for larger frames that need to be strong and stiff, and also for steel cyclecross bikes.
> 
> You are correct in that it fit right in between the MXL, and the Technos.


Would happen to know anything about the ride? I own a MXL and it has great power transfer.


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

I don't know about the ride, I have never ridden a Crystal. I have two MXL, and I would imagine the ride quality in order of Good, Better, Best, is Technos, Crystal, and then MXL as the best.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

IcemanYQQ said:


> I don't know about the ride, I have never ridden a Crystal. I have two MXL, and I would imagine the ride quality in order of Good, Better, Best, is Technos, Crystal, and then MXL as the best.


thanks. your order is what i suspect. it's a NOS frame that i'm looking at. the MXL is the bike i'm fastest on, seems like everytime i ride it even if it's supose to be a casual ride i'll wind up pushing it. maybe i'll wait on another MXL to come up on eBay.


----------

